# Special Assessment for Bushmans Nek



## ira g (Jul 25, 2009)

I just received a notice effective Aug 1st for a special assessment for Bushmans Nek.  At current exchange rates it looks like about $315 per week for a one bedroom. Did anyone else receive this letter? Bushmans fees have increased much faster than our other SA week, Dikhololo, with much less trade power. Bushmans is managed by First Resorts.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 26, 2009)

The problem is really quire simple.  First Resorts is one of the tenacles of the slugs of the Club Leisure Group of ''Bullfrog'' Lamont.  I would run, not walk, away from any resort run by these slimeballs.  THey are the ones who recently did a number on The Seapointer.  Often their fee increases are followed by high pressure to convert to one of their worthless points clubs like Star Club, Flexi-Club, CRI, etc. or an offer to buy your week on the cheap, or both.   That is SOP for them.  And if you research the problem, you will often find that the need for you to pay a SA is caused by Froggy's own points clubs not paying their levies, which will eventually get written off by the Club Leisure controlled board.

And you need to get your proxy in to help keep owner control of Dikhololo.  Froggy and the Club Leisure gang are actively trying to take it over as well at this years annual meeting.  If owners get their proxies in, that can be stopped, but everyone needs to get together to stop these slugs.


----------



## ira g (Jul 31, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> The problem is really quire simple.  First Resorts is one of the tenacles of the slugs of the Club Leisure Group of ''Bullfrog'' Lamont.  I would run, not walk, away from any resort run by these slimeballs.  THey are the ones who recently did a number on The Seapointer.  Often their fee increases are followed by high pressure to convert to one of their worthless points clubs like Star Club, Flexi-Club, CRI, etc. or an offer to buy your week on the cheap, or both.   That is SOP for them.  And if you research the problem, you will often find that the need for you to pay a SA is caused by Froggy's own points clubs not paying their levies, which will eventually get written off by the Club Leisure controlled board.
> 
> And you need to get your proxy in to help keep owner control of Dikhololo.  Froggy and the Club Leisure gang are actively trying to take it over as well at this years annual meeting.  If owners get their proxies in, that can be stopped, but everyone needs to get together to stop these slugs.



Thanks for your insight. Scott Riddle has been getting the proxies for DIK but I can't believe I am the only one who has received the letter on the special assessment on Bushmans.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 31, 2009)

*Got one*

I received my letter last week for a sleep 4 studio.

Ira, have you noticed that your Bushman's Nek week is drawing more on RCI since the "enhancements"?  I am talking the 120g-130g range!  

However, the negative of the enhancements is that my other 2 resorts are running only 20g's ahead of the Nek, and I know that both of those are far more desirable trades than the Nek.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Jul 31, 2009)

I got the letter as well.  I might just get rid of it.


----------



## ira g (Jul 31, 2009)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I received my letter last week for a sleep 4 studio.
> 
> Ira, have you noticed that your Bushman's Nek week is drawing more on RCI since the "enhancements"?  I am talking the 120g-130g range!
> 
> However, the negative of the enhancements is that my other 2 resorts are running only 20g's ahead of the Nek, and I know that both of those are far more desirable trades than the Nek.



BJB- We prepaid our 2010 MF's and the rate of increase seems to be 2-3 times that of our other SA timeshare. We have back to back weeks in 2010. One week trades ok but still below DIK's and the other week trades 30,000 weeks less. Their MF's are jumping substantially and the trade power is way below DIK's trade power. With their substantial increase in fees over the last few years we are surprised for the need of a special assessment in the amount they are requesting, basically another years MF's.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 1, 2009)

ira g said:


> BJB- We prepaid our 2010 MF's and the rate of increase seems to be 2-3 times that of our other SA timeshare. We have back to back weeks in 2010. One week trades ok but still below DIK's and the other week trades 30,000 weeks less. Their MF's are jumping substantially and the trade power is way below DIK's trade power. With their substantial increase in fees over the last few years we are surprised for the need of a special assessment in the amount they are requesting, basically another years MF's.



Once you understand how Froggy Lamont and his Club Leisure Group work, you will fully understand his need for your money.  The sad thing is Club Leisure Group's control of your resort.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 11, 2009)

What's the best way to get rid of my with at Bushmans Nek?


----------



## philemer (Aug 11, 2009)

Eric in McLean said:


> What's the best way to get rid of my with at Bushmans Nek?



You left out a word in your sentence but I'm assuming you want to get rid of your week. Try offering it for $1 on ebay. When you disclose the Spec. Assessment, however, you may never sell it. Another option is to list it with Cape Escape in SA. I sold my Seapointer week through them. Have them list it lower than any other week they have & I bet it will sell, probably to a SA resident.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks.  I think I will contact Cape Escape.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Aug 21, 2009)

I had prepaid my 2010 levy and had it spacebanked.  According to First Resort, that means I can't sell my unit until 2011.  I asked whether they can pull the unit back from RCI and apply the 2010 levy to the special assessment and they said no.  Guess I'm stuck paying for the special assessment.


----------

